# A quick smoke



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a couple of blocks of cheese I wanted to cold smoke so I threw them in today with some apple wood for a couple hours!
Muenster and Mozzerella all cut up.






Sooo much easier to cold smoke in the winter!


all vacum packed to mellow out for a couple of weeks




Thanks for watching
SOB-QTV


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking Good...


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking very good...


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Fantastic looking cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, wish mine would look like that!!


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice job SOB. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





mmmmmmmmmm Muenster.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Great looking smoke - makes me want to fire up the smoker and do some cheese today. That dang work thing keeps getting in the way LOL


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 21, 2009)

Great looking smoke there SOB.  Congrats.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks tasty, just finished up the last of my smoked cheese, thanks for reminding me it is so much easier to do it when it's cold out, gonna run out soon and pick up a few blocks to smoke...moved the smoker before the snow storm and I still need to shovel a path to it...it's so far away...


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------

